# Light Brown Spots on Anubias Rhizome



## Rocketships (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello all! 
I have a 4 gallon Betta tank set up with a couple of plants inside. Two anubias (one Nana and one congensis) and two banana plants. 
I've had the anubias for a couple of weeks now and they seem to be doing pretty well. Haven't noticed much growth but the leaves are full and green. 

Only thing is, I just found some weird light brown spots on the rhizome. 
Like this: 








When I touch them, they are soft. I tried googling to see what it could be but I can't find anything like this.  The rest of the plant is doing well. The leaves and stems are green. They get about 8 hours of LED lighting every day. I don't know much about the lighting on the tank other than it is LED and it has a daylight and moonlight setting. 

Can anyone help me figure out what is wrong and if I should do anything about it? I'd hate for the plant to harm my betta.


----------



## nsarafov (Jul 18, 2013)

How long has it been there for?


----------



## Rocketships (Jul 23, 2013)

nsarafov said:


> How long has it been there for?


I'm not sure. Shortly after I put them in the tank I believe. About two week or so. I didn't really notice them until the other day.


----------

